# java3d parallel und perspective view



## jemandzehage (20. Feb 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe eine 3D Application, über die ich gerne ein HUD bauen möchte. Ich habe ein bisschen herum probiert und postRender() wegen der Geschwindigkeit und Overlays wegen Transparenzproblemen nicht weiter verfolgt. 

Also habe ich mir gedacht, ich kann das ja auch genau so machen wie bei JOGL und das HUD parallel rendern und einfach den Depthbuffer rausnehmen und über die perspectivische gerenderte Scene legen. Jetzt weiß ich allerdings nicht, auf welche weiße ich meiner View sagen kann, dass teilweise perspectivisch und teilweise parallel gerendert werden soll. Soweit ich das jetzt herausgefunden habe, kann eine View entweder nur das eine oder nur das andere. Also habe ich versucht, irgendwie in mein Canvas 2 Views einzubauen. Das geht aber auch nicht. Und irgendwie habe ich im Netz nicht wirklich eine Antwort darauf gefunden was ich jetzt machen kann. 

Bitte könnte mir jemand helfen. 

Danke!!!!


----------



## .rhavin (24. Feb 2011)

Nutzt du SimpleUniverse? Falls ja kannste das (soweit ich weis) vergessen. Versuchs mit Virtual Universe. Wie das geht, kannste Dir in diesem Thread anschauen.


----------



## jemandzehage (27. Feb 2011)

Hi. 
Ja ich benutze SimpleUniverse. Der verlinkte Beitrag hat mir zwar nicht direkt weiter geholfen aber er hat mir die richtigen Stichworte für google geliefert um das Problem zu lösen. Ich hab leider gerade keine Zeit es auszuprobieren, aber wenn meine Klausuren vorbei sind dann werde ich's ausprobieren und für alle die es interessiert poste ich die Lösung. 
Trotzdem ein dickes Danke! Ich hatte echt irgendwie überhaupt keinen Ansatz mehr wie ich das lösen kann.


----------



## jemandzehage (2. Mrz 2011)

Moin ich bins nochmal. 
Also das sah auf den ersten Blick leider ein bisschen anders aus als es ist. Ich hab wirklich das ganze Netz durchforstet und wirklich nichts gefunden womit ich was anfangen kann. Hier nochmal ein bisschen mehr Erklärung: Ich möchte in einem Canvas3d mehrere 3 Dimenionale Objekte darstellen, die teilweise orthogonel (parallel) und teilweise perspectivisch gerendert werden sollen. Des weiteren wäre es auch nützlich, die FrontClipPolicies für verschiedene Objekte unterschiedlich zu setzen. Da man das ganze bei java3d nur innerhalb einer View einstellen kann, muss das ganze auch da passieren. Aber leider gibt es für jedes Canvas3d nur eine View. Also müsste es doch eine Möglichkeit geben, für Objekte innerhalb einer View die Einstellungen zu ändern. 
Ich bin echt ein bisschen am verzweifeln, weil mit OpenGL bzw JOGL ist das wirklich echt einfach und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ganze mit java3d überhaupt nicht funktioniert. 
Danke für weitere Antworten!


----------



## Marco13 (2. Mrz 2011)

Ohne dir zuu viel Hoffnung machen zu wollen: Wenn du ein KSKB hättest, wo man ein bißchen rumprobieren könnte, würde ich das vielleicht mal tun. Aber wenn das jetzt irgendwie viel Arbeit macht (für dich) : Eine konkrete Idee hätte ich nicht, also würde es sich vielleicht nicht lohnen...


----------



## jemandzehage (2. Mrz 2011)

hi, 
danke für das Angebot. Aber es ist echt leider schon eine Menge Code drum herum und es ist nicht so einfach nur das heraus zu filtern was wichtig ist. 
Ich habe jetzt allerdings einen anderen Lösungsansatz. Also ich möchte ja nur Quads in meinem HUD zeichnen, also kann ich die Quads ja auch in einer DecalGroup sortieren und den depthBuffer ausschalten. Dann muss ich nur die anhand der Größe des Bildschirms, dem öffnungswinkel der View und der Entfernung des HUDs von der "Camera" die Koordinaten für ein Transform.ortho() berechnen und dann kann ich wieder Pixelgenau meine Quads auf dem Bildschirm verteilen. 
(ich hoffe mal das Funktioniert besser. aber das ist auf wenigstens nur mit mathematischen Wissen lösbar  )


----------

